# Please Help



## BikerDude (Sep 10, 2016)

Need help with these bikes...Blue Schwinn has Air Force stickers on it. Is this a military bike? According to the serial number it was made 6/15/1950. The other bike is some kind of Whizzer, I think. From the looks of the sprocket I think it's a Schwinn?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Sep 10, 2016)

welcome to the cabe! the blue bike is a schwinn racer, mid to late 60's. very nice riders. the second is most likely a schwinn also, but i am sure some of the experts will tell you more. nice bikes.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 10, 2016)

Does the rusty bike have the dimpled frame on the left side for belt clearance?


----------



## BikerDude (Sep 10, 2016)

bikedudeomaha said:


> welcome to the cabe! the blue bike is a schwinn racer, mid to late 60's. very nice riders. the second is most likely a schwinn also, but i am sure some of the experts will tell you more. nice bikes.



Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like half of a Marman tank on the Schwinn DX


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 10, 2016)

The Schwinn DX was used for the Marman Twin, it was called the MP97. I think the Marman motor fit the DX frame better. Below is a photo of a factory Schwinn DX/ MP97 bike with heavy duty wheels, heavy duty springer forks, a dimpled frame, and welded on, pork-chop brake clamp. This has every feature of the WZ whizzer frame. It looks like your bike is just a standard DX frame, with part of a Marman tank like rustjunkie said, and Marman motor mounts.Do you know if somebody crimped/ dimpled the rear left chain stays?


----------



## BikerDude (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you for the information. Sorry, I don't know if somebody crimped/dimpled the left rear chain stays.


----------



## BikerDude (Sep 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like half of a Marman tank on the Schwinn DX



Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 11, 2016)

You are welcome! Are you going to be selling these bikes?


----------



## BikerDude (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't think this frame has been crimped. I will sell the Schwinn DX/Marman but will be keeping the blue bike. My father purchased it new and I will keep it in the family. I have special memories of that bike....like when I was 7ish and my dad gave me a ride sitting on the cross bar and I managed to put my foot in the front spokes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

What's up lately with the rash of people trying to ask questions through a poll?


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 11, 2016)

I would tell you, but you are not supposed to ask questions. Just kidding! I don't know anything about this site.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 11, 2016)

What are you going to sell the dx bike for?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2016)

@BikerDude 
if you want to sell something make a new post in the Sell-Trade forum after reading the rules:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 11, 2016)

BikerDude said:


> ..like when I was 7ish and my dad gave me a ride sitting on the cross bar and I managed to put my foot in the front spokes.



That just happened to my son when I put him in the handlebars 2 weeks ago. Last time Ill ever do that. Messed up his foot pretty good


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 11, 2016)

My bad, I asked the question. Sorry!


----------

